

The Live Shifter, a Choose-Your-Own-Adventure on Twitter - aresant
http://twitter.com/theliveshifter

======
aresant
Found via WAXY.ORG - don't miss the author's explanation on how it was planned
and written - >

[http://teahaus.wordpress.com/2010/09/14/how-to-write-
interac...](http://teahaus.wordpress.com/2010/09/14/how-to-write-interactive-
fiction-for-twitter/)

